# Suche Webspace Anbieter!



## Blümchen (3. August 2005)

Hallo,

hab mal eine Frage. Ich suche ganz dringend einen Provider bei dem wir unsere Seiten Online stellen können.

Das ganze sollte so schnell wie möglich sein, da es sich bei zwei Domains um ein Projekt für den WJT in Köln handelt. 

Die Domains sind auch schon registriert und müssen nur übernommen werden. Der andere WebSeiten Anbieter hat die Domain auch schon frei gegeben!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Blümchen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. August 2005)

Wie waere es denn wenn Du uns mit ein paar Anforderungen versorgst?


----------



## Blümchen (3. August 2005)

Hallo,

Sorry das habe ich ganz vergessen, da hier gerade das Chaos herrscht.

Es sollte folgendes beinhaltet sein:

-	Webspace mindestens 300 MB
-	PHP Unterstützung
-	Sehr viel Treffic sollte Inklusive sein
-	Mail Postfächer am besten unbegrenzt 
-	Subdomains
-	CGI
-	WAP
-	mySQL
-	Web-Mail
-	Webalizer / Statistik
-	Serverstandort Deutschland
-	Kostenloser Support
-	keine Werbung
-	Einrichtungsgebühr ( kostnelos )

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Blümchen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. August 2005)

Ganz schoen anspruchsvoll.
Wie sieht denn so Dein Preisrahmen aus?
Und brauchst Du irgendwelche speziellen PHP-Funktionen?

Hab auch vor kurzem geschaut, bei mir war z.B. Voraussetzung, dass ich PHP mit FTP- und GetText-Support habe.

By the way: Es heisst Tr*a*ffic.


----------



## Blümchen (3. August 2005)

Hallo,

na ja ich denke das sind doch die normalen Ansprüche was man hat oder? Hmm Funktionen ich weiß nicht das mit dem BilderUpload sollte eben gehen und dann eben mit Session uns so arbeiten aber das dürfte ja nicht das Problem sein oder?

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. August 2005)

Der WebSpace den ich zur Zeit hab bietet weder FTP- noch GetText-Support in PHP.
Beides moechte ich aber fuer meine Scripts nutzen.
Daher war mir das wichtig dies beim neuen Anbieter zu haben.
Hab mich auch noch nicht endgueltig entschieden. Werde wohl auch nochmal wegen IMAP-Support nachfragen.

Mit Sessions sollte es eigentlich kein Problem geben.


----------



## Blümchen (3. August 2005)

Hallo,

hmm was ist denn:



> FTP- noch GetText-Support in PHP.



Gruß Blümchen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. August 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der WebSpace den ich zur Zeit hab bietet weder FTP- noch GetText-Support in PHP.



=

Die PHP-Installation des Webspaces den ich zur Zeit nutze unterstuetzt weder FTP noch GetText.

Ich kann also weder die FTP- noch die GetText-Funktionen nutzen.


----------



## Blümchen (3. August 2005)

Hallo,

ach so aber einen Anbieter habe ich jetzt immer noch nicht. Habe gerade mal http://www.crazywebspace.de/ angeschrieben also den Herr Pfister dan habe ich einen Mail zurück bekommen von einem der wohl das macht solange der Typ nicht da ist. Dann meinte ich nur, dass ich dann solange warte bis der Herr Pfister wieder da ist, da ich eben noch selber mit Ihm reden will. 

Dann meinte er nur dass das eine Unverschämtheit sei. Na ja der ist somit auch durch!

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. August 2005)

Wer zum Teufel ist Herr Pfister?
Du erzaehlst mir von Leuten die kein Mensch kennt als waeren sie der Scheich von Venlo. 
Wenn ich Dir von meinem Opa erzaehl aber nie erwaehn, dass ich von meinem Opa red, sondern immer nur seinen Namen nenne guckst Du genau so bloed aus der Waesche. 

Aufgrund meiner geografischen Lage kann ich Dir auch nicht wirklich helfen einen Anbieter in Deutschland zu finden. Ich such ja hier und nicht da. 
Mir ging es jetzt nur darum Dir ein paar Informationen aus der Nase zu ziehen damit Leute die Dir helfen koennen gleich wissen was Du brauchst.
Auch wenn Du meine Frage nach dem Preisrahmen gekonnt ignoriert hast.


----------



## Blümchen (3. August 2005)

Hallo,

ach so der Preis. Na ja wenn ich jetzt wieder sagte, so günstige wie möglich, dann bekomme ich wieder so eine Antwort wie von den von mir vorhin genannten Provider: 



> ja richtig, immer nur weiter die wirtschaft kaputt machen.
> aber keine sorge, herr pfister macht auch keine dumping angebote mehr,
> da werden sie sich gehörig verrechnen. das werde ich ihm
> höchstpersönlich erzählen!!
> ...



Aber gut der Preis sollte einfach so günstig wie möglich sein. Ich denke mal so im Monat zwischen 5 und 7 Euro.

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. August 2005)

Ja, es gibt schon nette Menschen auf dieser Welt.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (3. August 2005)

Hmm.

Auch auf die Gefahr, mich zu wiederholen: Ich bin seit einigen Wochen mit mehreren Paketen bei planet-hosting und bisher rundum zufrieden (zumindest habe ich bei 5€/Monat schon 275 MB Space und 20GB Traffic, unbegrenzt Datenbanken und Postfächer, Perl, Phyton usw. - Anmeldung ging innerhalb weniger Minuten/Stunden vonstatten, Erreichbarkeit bislang prima). Du musst Dir allerdings im Klaren darüber sein, dass Du bei derartigen "Billiganbietern" zwar im Moment günstige Konditionen bekommst, Dich aber nicht unbedingt darauf verlassen kannst, wie es bei der Firma z.B. in 24 Monaten aussieht.

Gruß
.


----------



## schutzgeist (3. August 2005)

http://evanzo.de/

Schau dir da mal das 4€/Monat Paket an.
Traffic inclusive, 500 eMail Adressen (sollte reichen  :suspekt: ), MySQL, Cgi, usw...


----------



## dastool (3. August 2005)

Ich bin bei UltaServer.Org 
Zahl für mein Paket schlappe 10€/Monat und bin auch vollstens mit deren Services zufrieden.
Beinhaltet sind freier Traffik, PHP, CGI, MySQL etc. Leider ist mein "Packet" Nichtmehr erhälltlich, aber es gibt immernoch günstige Angebote:

Web Hosting 

Von 1,96 - 11,99 € monatlich

In diesem Sinne, nutze die Quzal der Wahl 
Es liegt bei dir 

Grüßle

Martin


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. August 2005)

Hi Blümchen,

ich kann dir Webspace auf meinen Servern in Hannover anbieten - dort, wo auch Tutorials.de läuft  Uploads & Sessions sind in der PHP-Version selbstverständlich möglich.

Wenn du noch Interesse hast, schick' mir bitte eine PM / Email.

P.S.: reptiler .... sowas (indiv. Erweiterungen) sind i.d.R. auch alle machbar. Einfach mal 'ne PM schicken.


----------



## Dimenson (8. August 2005)

Also 5-7 €uronen und dann willst du wap funktion dabei, wovon träumst du Nachts.


----------

